

Domain Name Loans - dworrad
http://www.name2.me/blog/loan

======
dylangs1030
You should post this in a "Show HN:" format. It would get more reception that
way.

Is this a startup you're planning or just a free service?

~~~
dworrad
Yes it's a free service, we launched the other day www.name2.me . Domain
giveaways and loans. We're trying to convince domain name holders to recycle
their unused domains. To some people the $10 for a new domain is a big
deal.... so it gives them a chance to snap up a domain without any cost.

~~~
dylangs1030
It's a good idea. How big is your team?

